
Maybe there is no dark energy after all - sudoaza
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-evidence-key-assumption-discovery-dark.html
======
gmiller123456
Sounds like they're making a couple of assumptions themselves. 1) The stars
that produce a 1a supernova are the same age as the majority of the other
stars in its galaxy. 2) Stars that produce 1a supernova are younger as they
get further away.

We can say with a high probability that the _universe_ is younger as we look
further away. But stars still have time to go through their normal life cycle.

